
Apple Keeps Constant Log of iPhone Calls in iCloud, Warns Cop Contractor - walterbell
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/11/17/iphone-call-logs-in-icloud-warns-elcomsoft-hackers/#7f66682a2936
======
kbart
There are currently 3 articles (including this one) on the same topic on the
front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12977904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12977904)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12977612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12977612)

------
0xmohit
[https://theintercept.com/2016/11/17/iphones-secretly-send-
ca...](https://theintercept.com/2016/11/17/iphones-secretly-send-call-history-
to-apple-security-firm-says/)

    
    
      It’s not just regular call logs that get sent to Apple’s
      servers. FaceTime, which is used to make audio and video calls
      on iOS devices, also syncs call history to iCloud
      automatically, according to Elcomsoft. The company believes
      syncing of both regular calls and FaceTime call logs goes back
      to at least iOS 8.2, which Apple released in March 2015.
    
      ...
    
      Generally, if someone were to attempt to download data in an
      iCloud account, the system would email a notification to the
      account owner. But Katalov said no notification occurs when
      someone downloads synced call logs from iCloud.
    
      Apple acknowledged that the call logs are being synced and said
      it’s intentional.

------
droopyEyelids
Note to media companies (and everyone else) talking about security: _You have
to put security elements in context to say anything reasonable_

That means both: 1) Consider your audience, and 2) Do a 'risk analysis'
(Meaning figure out where the security issue starts to outweigh the
convenience and describe the actual impact of the issue.)

This article (and the Intercept's) are both severely damaged by a failure to
do either. Without stating the contexts where this call logging is a problem,
and who it is likely to affect you end up writing alarmist nonsense-
_especially_ when the audience is the general public.

------
malthaus
How is that shocking news?

I've setup my iPhone 7 from scratch without backup and curiously found my call
log after logging into iCloud again. I was surprised but didn't think too much
about it (my privacy threshold is perfectly fine with meta data being
privately stored 'in the cloud') and it's not exactly hidden.

------
philipov
> _there is no way to turn that syncing off, apart from just disabling iCloud
> Drive completely_

Oh, well, glad _that_ was the first thing I did when I got an iPhone :p

~~~
SippinLean
Your smartphone isn't connected to a cloud service?!

~~~
mhurron
How is it that surprising that they don't use iCloud drive on their phone?

~~~
SippinLean
I'm wondering if they used an alternative or none at all. My smartphone would
be much less useful without a cloud service.

------
qntty
So much for Apple being the security-conscious choice

~~~
memogarcia
But if Microsoft does this Everyone loses their minds.

